# Velleman AVM2050 Analog Sound Level Meter



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, everybody!

Does anyone have any experience with the Velleman AVM2050 Analog Sound Level Meter? I bought one some time ago, because the Radio Shack meters cannot be bought locally around here (in Finland). The Velleman meter seems physically to be almost an exact copy of the analog Radio Shack Meter.

It has the same kind of dial from 60 to 120dB in 7 steps, a A and C weighting switch, and a fast/slow switch. It also has a line-out RCA connector.

I searched the forum, but did only find one thread mentioning a digital Velleman meter.

Has anyone found any calibration files for the Velleman meter? I googled around a bit but hasn't had any luck so far.

The Velleman meter seems to have quite a bit of hiss on the line-out connector, so I am considering buying a proper meter/mic someday. I am about to do a 5.1 setup in my bedroom, probably using REW and a Behringer BFD.

Benway


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry, I've never had the pleasure. Perhaps someone else will.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Ben! Anyway you can get us a picture of that meter?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can't find a proper calibration file for your Vellman meter I know that you should be able to find the Galaxy CM140 SPL meter in your area and that is by far a better meter for use with REW.


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, Wayne. Thanks for the invitation! I would have posted a picture, but I thought posting external links was not allowed for new forum members


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, tonyvdb, I guess that I should get a proper meter or mic. I will check that Galaxy meter out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

To tonyvdb:

Is the Galaxy much better that the Behringer ECM8000? The Galaxy seems to be a bit expensive here, goes for 159 euro. I don't mind buying a pre-amp with phantom power, the combo is still a bit cheaper.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Benway said:


> Hi, Wayne. Thanks for the invitation! I would have posted a picture, but I thought posting external links was not allowed for new forum members


I think you're past your minimum post requirement now. If not, just remove the "www." from the link. We can add it when we cut and paste to the browser.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info, Wayne. 

Here is a picture, and some specs.

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/VELLEMAN-SA-AVM2050-/72-8095

Had a bit of a laugh at the precision data... +/- 2dB at *144dB*... What are we measuring here? The sound output of the nozzles of a space shuttle? 

Benway


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, it does have a few physical differences (for one, the bottom of the Vellman is a bit more rounded than the Radio Shack), but I think it’s safe to say that both were made by the same vendor. I’d say download our calibration file and go for it. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks, Wayne I will try that! I can always try to check by ear if the calibration files seems to be anywhere close to the truth.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Benway said:


> To tonyvdb:
> 
> Is the Galaxy much better that the Behringer ECM8000? The Galaxy seems to be a bit expensive here, goes for 159 euro. I don't mind buying a pre-amp with phantom power, the combo is still a bit cheaper.


The ECM8000 is by far a better mic as its accurate up to 20,000Hz however you then as you stated need a sound card that supplies phantom power and you will still need an SPL meter in order to set up the levels properly.


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, thanks, Tony!


----------



## Benway (Apr 28, 2006)

I tested the meter again using the Line-Out connector on the meter to a laptop with docking station running REW. There is sure a great deal of hiss. It is very audible on the lower dB settings. It must be the meter because there is no noise when I connect the same Line-in on the laptop to an external CD player using the same settings/cable.

I have a Behringer ECM8000 on the way anyway, so I think I will only use the Velleman for setting reference levels and basic channel balance.


----------

